# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  ¿Baraja invisible o Brainwave?

## Aprendiz

Hola:
Quiero pedir en tiendamagia una de las dos. He visto que son efectos muy parecidos y pienso que quizá la baraja invisible tenga mayor fuerza al estar la carta elegida "de espaldas" para darle emoción hasta el final.

Por otra parte, no sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que la invisible podría tener un ligero problema si el espectador se fijara detenidamente en las que están de cara y ve "alguna conocida" (no me explico más para no fastidiar el truco y porque tampoco estoy seguro de si el problema realmente existe).

¿Cuál me recomendáis?

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Como recomendación:
Sin reservas, una baraja sin trucar.

Ahora que si lo que quieres es hacer un efecto de un minuto en lugar de una rutina de diez, pues la que quieras.
Son dos collares para el mismo perro.

(¿Se nota que no me gustan las barajas trucadas?)

En serio, mejor manejar bien, bien, bien una barajas normal antes de meterse en camisa de once varas.

Ahora bien, la decisión es tuya.

Yo me gastaría el dinero en algún juego bueno y en tiendamagia los hay a patadas. En caso de duda, siempre puedes llamar a Mariano y que te aconseje cual comprar. El resultado será el mismo y, seguramente, menos visto.

----------


## magomago

Yo soy un fanatico de las trucadas.Evidentemente las barajas trucadas tienen un GRAN PROBLEMA usualmente solo puedes realizar un juego con ellas.Pero soy de la filosofia de que los verdaderos mazazos vienen de combinar la tecnica con algun trucaje,gimmick,etc,etc.
Te recomiendo la invisible ,para mi es mas fuerte que esten todas de cara y una este de dorso,porque el publico ve las caras,sin embargo la brainwave estan todas de dorso menos una y no ve las caras de las demas cartas.
Una cosilla no entiendo esto:
_Por otra parte, no sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que la invisible podría tener un ligero problema si el espectador se fijara detenidamente en las que están de cara y ve "alguna conocida_
Las cartas se pasan en abanico y no se en que carta conocida se habria de fijar la verdad

----------


## Aprendiz

Ok, gracias por la repuesta. Estoy con el Canuto a tope... (que no se interprete mal: me refiero a que me estoy leyendo el libro y practicando).

Un saludo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Yo soy un fanatico de las trucadas.Evidentemente las barajas trucadas tienen un GRAN PROBLEMA usualmente solo puedes realizar un juego con ellas.Pero soy de la filosofia de que los verdaderos mazazos vienen de combinar la tecnica con algun trucaje,gimmick,etc,etc.
> Te recomiendo la invisible ,para mi es mas fuerte que esten todas de cara y una este de dorso,porque el publico ve las caras,sin embargo la brainwave estan todas de dorso menos una y no ve las caras de las demas cartas.
> Una cosilla no entiendo esto:
> _Por otra parte, no sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que la invisible podría tener un ligero problema si el espectador se fijara detenidamente en las que están de cara y ve "alguna conocida_
> Las cartas se pasan en abanico y no se en que carta conocida se habria de fijar la verdad



Al igual que mago mago yo tambien te recomiendo la invisible.

Y al igual que él nuevamente, no entiendo a lo que te referias con eso: Por otra parte, no sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que la invisible podría tener un ligero problema si el espectador se fijara detenidamente en las que están de cara y ve "alguna conocida

----------


## kike

compré la invisible en tienda magia, y por lo que veo la recomiendan mas que la brainwave... lo cierto es que el efecto es muy bueno... lo malo de las barajas trukadas es eso, que solo sirve patra hacer un efecto...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> compré la invisible en tienda magia, y por lo que veo la recomiendan mas que la brainwave... lo cierto es que el efecto es muy bueno... *lo malo de las barajas trukadas es eso, que solo sirve patra hacer un efecto*...



Eso depende del trucaje y de la baraja que sea.

----------


## eidanyoson

Como dice Daniel depende de la baraja si, pero....

También depende de la IMAGINACION que tengas.

----------


## kike

weno, ya, tienes razon daniel, jejejeje. escribo mas rapido de lo que pienso... :roll:  o no pienso lo que escribo??
weno...

un saludo

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno yo creo que la baraj invisible es un juego de bandera, a mi me gusta tanto una baraja trucada como una normal, lo importante es el efecto que produsca. Y la invisible tiene resultados garantizados.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## miscoes

Perdon por la broma.

En mi rutina de escena hago varios juegos con barajas normales y SIEMPRE llevo encima una invisible.

Con eso tengo aseguradas posibles salidas a fallos en otros juegos, si suene un teléfono puedo decirle al espectador que pregunte a su interlocutor una carta cualquiera y producirla, ...

Pero, sobre todo, mucha práctica y cualquier baraja.  Preferiblemente prestada si no es en escena.

----------


## Zulm

Tb tengo la invisible y deja a la gente flipada.....repito el truco dejando la carta elegida abajo (es muy poco probable ke elija la misma carta y si lo hace, le comentas ke eliga otra para ke no piense ke hay truco).
Zalú  :P

Edito:
Jol, se me olvidaba comentar ke al hacer el truco por segunda vez...si la primera vez elige par y la segunda par, no hay problema. Si la segunda vez elige impar, habrá dos boca abajo(+efecto al explicarlo antes)...como se sabe cual es, se fuerza y yata....(zpero no haberla cagado al explicarlo un pokillo)....poz ezo...zalú

----------


## Felipe

> Perdon por la broma.
> Con eso tengo aseguradas posibles salidas a fallos en otros juegos, si suene un teléfono puedo decirle al espectador que pregunte a su interlocutor una carta cualquiera y producirla, ...


Muchas gracias por la idea. Me ha gustado. La próxima vez que le suene el móvil a uno de mis alumnos (no de magia sino del curro), les haré la baraja invisible y así ya rompemos totalmente la clase. Hasta ahora les decía que si era para mí, que no estaba.

----------


## BeaLaMaga

Yo tambien recomiendo la invisible, es un gran efecto, y con una buena rpesentación, puedes dejar a la gente alucinada.
Besos!!

----------


## hechicero

La invisible al tener las cartas de cara es un poco más fácil de manejar que la brainwave. Si conoces ambas barajas sabrás a qué me refiero  :Wink:

----------


## MANOS FRIAS

Se dice que la baraja brainwave tiene el anticlimax de enseñar el dorso tras la aparicíón de la carta pensada.
Yo personalmente utilizo la invisible al comienzo de mi sesión, diciendo al espectador, con el estuche a la vista todo el tiempo, que previamente he vuelto de dorso una de las cartas, y que a lo largo del rato mágico que va a pasar debe ir concentrándose en qué carta pueda ser. Al final la sesión, y como último número, recuerdo el paquete que ha estado a la vista todo el rato, dice la carta que ha pensado y lógicamente es la que está de dorso. Me parece un buen final para acabar una rutina de varios efectos, creando desde el principio un poquito de suspense. Deja buen sabor de boca.

----------


## themagician

Invisible.

----------


## peter pan

Hace muy muy poquito que he empezado con la cartomagia...de hecho no llevo ni una semana   :Oops:   ... la verdad llevo varias cosas en marcha y creo que no va a ser bueno asi que tendre que centrarme en algo o acabare mal... :? 

Lo que te puedo asegurar es que hace nada que me llego la invisible y me parece genial...yo antes de comprar o hacer un truco leo y leo  y leo y vuelvo a leer y te aseguro que no cambio la Invisible...

----------


## Et3pok

Yo tengo la invisible y no me dio ningún problema en los cinco espectaculos que he realizado.
No sé a que te refieres con "la carta diferente" se presenta en abanico y no se ve nada, la Brainwave no la he probado  :Wink:

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Yo tengo la invisible y no me dio ningún problema en los cinco espectaculos que he realizado.
> No sé a que te refieres con "la carta diferente" se presenta en abanico y no se ve nada, la Brainwave no la he probado



Tengo las 2 y la Brainwabe tiene un problemilla que no tiene la invisible, me explico, la invisible si la dejas tal cual después de usarla... la puedes usar cuantas veces quieras con la misma persona que se seguirá quedando pillada (yo igualmente solo lo hago una vez, por eso d que no me gusta repetir xD) pero la brainwabe no se puede, ya que puede ver una de las veces los dorsos rojos y en la otra azules... le pareceria sospechoso xD

De todos modos tambien veo bastante más fácil de usar la invisible... Aunque en cuestión de cuala es la mejor, las 2 tienen su punto xD :D
Salu2

----------


## Platiquini

Es cierto que la invisible te da, digamos, algo más de seguridad cuando se nombra la carta pensada, pues casi inmediatamente, con un sencillo cálculo, ya sabes dónde buscar (no me extiendo, para no irme de la lengua).
Pero la brainwave, aunque exija agudizar la vista e ir contando hasta llegar a la carta de marras, no debe suponer un inconveniente una vez que se ha ensayado debidamente y se domina.
Además, yo no soy partidario de repetir el efecto con la invisible, por lo que no poder hacerlo con la brainwave no supone para mí ningún problema.
¿Que cuál me gusta más? Me gustan las dos y uso en mis espectáculos unas veces la invisible, otras la brainwave, más o menos con la misma frecuencia. Incluso me atrevería a decir que el efecto brainwave es técnicamente hablando más espectacular. Pero, ya se sabe, a veces los efectos más sencillos son los que más gustan al público.
Un saludo a todos y ahora voy a festejarlo porque este es mi mensaje número cincuenta.  8-)

----------


## ign

Para mi gusto, prefiero la invisible, supongo que por la razón que ya se ha mencionado antes de que la Brainwave tiene ese anticlímax de tener que enseñar su dorso después de mostrar cuál era la carta elegida.
Para eso prefiero realizar por ejemplo el B'Wave, que me resulta más cómodo ya que lo puedo llevar siempre en la cartera y cuyo efecto es bastante parecido...
En fin, que para gustos los colores (o las barajas)  :-o 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Platiquini

Tienes razón, ign, en que el efecto B'Wave es parecido al brainwave, pero hay una diferencia de peso, a saber: en el B'Wave la probabilidad con la que se juega es una entre cuatro y en el brainwave una entre cincuenta y dos. Además, cuando en el B'Wave aparece la reina de corazones, todo el mundo piensa automáticamente que esa es la reina preferida por todos y la que más se elige.
Si te gusta el B'Wave, te recomendaría probar el Twisted Sisters. También es cómodo de llevar en la cartera, sólo se usan ocho cartas. Basándose en el mismo principio que el B'Wave, se usan dos paquetitos de cuatro cartas cada uno, uno de cartas de dorsos azules y otro rojas. Ya lo he presentado cuatro o cinco veces y las reacciones son mejores que con el B'Wave. Se hacen participar a dos espectadores y estos se quedan anonadados al comprobar cómo las dos cartas pensadas por ellos viajan de un paquete a otro, se transponen. Además es facilísimo.

----------


## ign

Bueno, la verdad es que conozco el B'Wave porque lo solía realizar un amigo mío y me parece muy bueno para poder llevarlo encima, pero da la casualidad que tengo el Twisted Sisters desde hace unos pocos días gracias a tus comentarios, Marcos, (si no, hubiese adquirido el B'Wave). Las pocas veces que he usado el Twisted Sisters ha ocurrido justo lo que comentas, la primera carta suele ser la reina de corazones pero cuando se descubre la otra, la sorpresa del público es mayor.
Lo malo es que no me atrevo a realizar la cuenta Emsley todavía, por lo que no lo hago todo lo bien que debiera   :Wink:  
Bueno, que espero que sigas comentando los productos que consigues tan bien como hiciste con este juego, ya que me ayudaste mucho.
Un saludo.

----------


## Platiquini

Me alegro mucho, ign, de que mis comentarios te hayan ayudado mucho, porque para eso estamos los colegas de profesión o afición.
En cuanto a la cuenta Elmsley, ... ¡que no te dé miedo, hombre! Yo, no es que se pueda decir que la hago para que me echen flores, pero cuando la hago en público, procuro hacerla despacito y con ritmo, sin cambios en la velocidad al pasar las cartas. Sobre todo que se vea una uniformidad en la acción y sin ponerse tenso, que el lenguaje corporal puede ser criminal aquí.
Cambiando de tema y por si te sirve de algo, no sé si tendrás el diminishing returns. Lo estoy aprendiendo y es la caña, te lo aseguro. Busca el tema en este foro para más información.   :Wink:

----------


## zaratustra

te compras una baraja normal y aprendes a hacer magia

----------


## Marco Antonio

en uno de los CDrom del maestro Palmero, creo que en uno que tiene muy "preeliminar" como dice el maestro, no recuerdo su título "cartomagia básica" creo recordar (si alguien se acuerda del título antes de que llegue a casa que lo ponga  :D ), hace una cuenta emsley sosteniendo las cartas de otra forma, por el lado inferior (corto) en vez de por el lado derecho (largo), y desplazando las cartas hacia la parte superior del mini-mazo, en vez de hacia la izquierda. Cuando comencé con las falsas cuentas me resulto mejor este sistema que el clásico, no sabría explicar el porqué, ya que si nos fijamos la carta tiene que recorrer bastante más distancia con esta nueva forma que con la forma clásica, pero parece que se controla mejor el ritmo.

Un saludo

----------


## zaratustra

Seguramente todos vosotros sois magos mejores y mas experimentados que yo, pero prefiero el metodo de pasar horas y horas practicando frente al espejo, imaginando posibilidades nuevas para el truco a comprar cartas trucadas. 
No es que tenga nada en contra, solo que de la magia me gusta el desafio de lo imposible, no lo se, si me compro el boli que atravieza el billete ya soy mago? yo creo que no. Pero es solo la opinion de un romantico.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Seguramente todos vosotros sois magos mejores y mas experimentados que yo, pero prefiero el metodo de pasar horas y horas practicando frente al espejo, imaginando posibilidades nuevas para el truco a comprar cartas trucadas. 
> No es que tenga nada en contra, solo que de la magia me gusta el desafio de lo imposible, no lo se, si me compro el boli que atravieza el billete ya soy mago? yo creo que no. Pero es solo la opinion de un romantico.



Pero no por comprar algo "trucado" ya uno pueda hacer magia, ni mucho menos. En ese aspecto se diferencia realmente los que lo hacen sin haber experimentado con ello, y los que con una buena charla, etc, etc, etc, mejora notablemente ese juego.
Pero lo dicho. A mi depende de lo que sea y como sea me gustan las cosas que tengan algun trucaje (invisible, penfertc pen) pero tambien me gusta las cosas normales, una baraja y ya esta. Pero si con algo "trucado" puedes hacer un buen efecto que trabajado impresione totalmente al publico, porque no lo vas a hacer? Son solo opiniones.

El comprar algo con algun trucaje no significa que no tengas ya un desafio por delante, en la magia el que quiera "salir ganando" tiene muchos desafios, y eso es lo que provoca que la magia "evolucione".

----------


## lopez

:Smile1:   A mi me encanta la invisible pero aun no he visto la brain wave, ya me la pedire pero + tarde, ahora voy a practicar con barajas normales.

Adios.

----------


## federicotrimboli

Yo recomiendo altamente la invisible, yo la tengo. El truco lo hice miles de veces, y hasta lo repeti varias veces al ver que el publico me lo pedia y nunca fallo, NUNCA. La gente queda asombrada, y hasta una vez me felicitaron por habilidad que tenia de dar vuelta la carta sin que se viera, obviamente yo no les dije que el truco no era asi, pero quede como muy buen cartomago. Lo que si practicalo bien antes de hacerlo en publico, porque tus primeras veces te pueden fallar.

Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

O sea, que en vez de el mago eres el habilidoso... muy bien :P

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

a mi me gustan las dos. si tuviera que quedarme con una me quedaría con la invisible para impromptu y la brainwave cuando la rutina esta planificada. La razón es la que ya sabeis, la invisible puede repetirse y la brainwave esta mas complicado.
 Obviamente el efecto del brainwave es mejor, ya que duplica el efecto de la invisible

----------


## AURELIO

* 
B-wave*

Conozco el b-wave ( con 4 reyes ) desde hace casi 15 años ( conjunto de santiago de la riva ) y la nueva versión en dos paquetes tiene mas posbilidades ... a mi como no me gustan demasiado los juegos de paquete saco las cartas dos barajas y tampoco las enseño blancas sino comodines .... Hay un efecto parecido con cartas normales improptu q viene en el libro *MAMMA MIA* de Colombini q no se debe pasar por alto ... 
*
Invisible*

Para hacer con toda la baraja es mas dramatica en la revelación de la invisible (x estar cara abajo) ... y se pueden hacer muxas presentaciones.

Yo actualmente la presento siempre con la esquina cortada ( ademas de aparecer vuelta es la unica q le falta una esquinita x un corte imaginario q se le hizo ) hacen falta dos barajas y viene explicado en el libro "LA MAGIA DEL *CENTRO MAGICO PLATENSE* 1"
*
Anecdota*

Conozco a un mago q fallo un juego con una carta y para salir del paso se acordo q tenia la baraja invisible en la guantera del coche ... entrego las llaves de su coxe al espectador le dijo donde estaba y q trajera una baraja q habia dejado alli con una carta del reves ... y ahora es  el juego q mas le recuerdan " El juego de la carta en el coxe" jaja

----------


## lop1

LA brainwave no la he visto nunca, pero la baraja invisible me encanta. Deja a la gente :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## texascran

y  que  hay de  tener  tambien  la  baraja  stripper o  taper,  no se   bien bien  el nombre  que se  le  dara  en castellano,  es una baraja  trucada  perfectamente con  el que puedes hacer  mil  variedades de trucos( ya que  no  necesitas forzar  la carta, sino que   una vez elegida esta  con  una simple manipulacion ,  puedes  darla  a barajar incluso a lapersona que la eligio),  el limite solo  lo  pone  tu  imaginacion,  y en  ella puedes  aplicar todo  lo que aprendes   con  los  libros  respecto a hacer aparecer  la  carta elegida.  auqne u  bien es  verdad ,  que    yo recomiendo  , y    lo digo  como principiante,   empezar  primero  con barajas  normales y  corrientes, aprender  falsas  mezclas,  falsos  cortes,  forzar una  carta, voltear  la carta  y  ver que no   cooincide con la  que la gente  cree(  lo del  double lift) y  toda la  manipulacion  posible,  asi  de este modo cuando  usas  una  trucada, todo es  mucho mas  facil  y  ademas  puede  reinventar  diversos trucos con  barajas que en teoria son  solo  para un par.  la  invisible  es  muy  buena,   aunque   yo  prefiero  la svengaly   que tiene muchas  mas  posibilidades.y  en  el caso  de que  haya algun  listo  cuando lo  haces en  casa de algun amigo,  que te diga  venga hazlo  con esta  otra baraja( que no es la tuya)   no  te pille por sorpresa y puedas  hacer  variso trucos  con  ella, y  no parecer que solo funcionan  las  cosas  con  tu baraja.

----------


## ign

Creo que la baraja Stripper de la que hablas es la biselada.
Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dices de aprender primero a utilizar una baraja normal, pero no sé que relación guarda con este post, donde sólo se habla de cual de las dos barajas es mejor: invisible o brainwave.
Un saludo.

----------


## texascran

si tienes toda la razon,  soy   nuevo en todo esto, y  al ver sobre  cual de las dos  barajas era mejor  , pues  introduci otro  tipo  que no  estaba   ni  nombrada  ahi, espero   ponerme un poco  al dia  echando un vistazo  antes a  los diferentes   mensajes  . en cuanto a  la  invisible,  segun  he visto  yo al menos, es  una variante  de svengaly  no?  yo tengo  las  dos  y el funcionamiento me parece identico. y gracias por la  info sobre la  biselada,  todavia no  domino  los terminos empleados y me  guio  por lo que  encuentro en  ingles. si meto la  pata en  algunos mensajes, no  dudeis  en corregirme si no es mucha molestia. intentare visitar la  pagina diariamente  .

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Vamos a ver si lo he entendido: tienes las dos barajas, svengalli e invisible y dices que te parecen identicas!!! :roll: Algo falla, si de verdad las tienes sabras como funcionan y si sabes cómo funcionan no puedes decir que el funcionamiento es identico, porque se basan en dos principios cartomágicos totalmente diferentes

----------


## Miguel Díaz

en cuanto a la invisible, segun he visto yo al menos, es una variante de svengaly no :Confused:  :Confused: 

yo tengo las dos y el funcionamiento me parece identico :Confused: ?

Efectivamente la historia tiene una falla.

La svengaly se parece a la invisible, lo que copperfield al feo de los calatrava.


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## texascran

lamento m i  entrada en  el foro de este .   5 mensajes escritos,  y   2 grandes  cag****.  esto me pasa por no  dominar  todavia ni   los terminos,  ni  los diferentes   tipos de barajas.   lo de invisible deck  me paso porque compre  uan con  este nombre,y   cuyo  efecto  era  que  mostrando una baraja en apariencia  normal,  con  todas  las  cartas distingas , con un  empalme  y  pasando carta  inferior a  superior ,  la  baraja  se  transformaba totalmente en cartas  en  blanco.  por eso  dije lo de funcionamiento similar a la  svengali.  pero  que  n o tiene  nada  que  ver  con el  hilo de  este foro, por lo que  de nuevo  disculpas a la  gente mas  entendida . espero   que   no me  vuelva a  ocurrir, o  al menos  que me ocurra el menor numero de veces  posible . ya que   de momento  hare caso del  dicho   de que  para  aprender  hay   primero  que  saber escuchar. en este caso  leer.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

texascran, aqui estamos todos para poner lo que queramos y sobretodo para aprender, no tienes que pedir perdon por nada... pero...:

mostrando una baraja en apariencia normal, con todas las cartas distingas , con un empalme y pasando carta inferior a superior , la baraja se transformaba totalmente en cartas en blanco. por eso dije lo de funcionamiento similar a la svengali :Confused: ?

Sigo sin entender el parecido entre ambas barajas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Damael

Es que esa que cambia a blancas es la FADEOUT. Vaya empanada de barajas,   :Lol:

----------


## ign

Supongo que la baraja a la que te refieres será la nudista, ya que tiene un funcionamiento similar a la radio y se suele presentar como tú dices.

----------


## Daykiri

Yo compré la Invisible Tiger, que como supongo sabeis, las cartas son negras (como en negativo de foto). El efecto de la invisible en esa baraja es realmente impresionante! y lo bueno es que se puede volver a iniciar la rutina inmediatamente (no aconsejo más de dos veces) fijaos en el video en la web Ellusionist. Si que hay que usar una baraja trucada, al menos que sea espectacular!!!!. Saludos

----------


## djeid06

Buenas yo me compre la baraja Invisible de Bicycle y me va mui bien para mi rutina de mentalismo; porque les gusta muchos y se quedan con la boca abierta jejeje :D

----------


## magojavi

Para mi la baraja invisible como juego de mentalismo causa un efecto rompedor, me parece muy bueno.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gran aportación la tuya a este hilo que estaba parado desde hace cuatro meses  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## ignoto

Este es otro de esos hilos en los que todo el mundo escribe pequeñas variaciones de lo mismo.

¿Alguien de los que ha escrito se ha molestado en dedicarle un par de años a pensar en la baraja invisible intentando sacar algo nuevo de ella?

¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que con su enorme potencial TODOS hacéis mas o menos lo mismo?

¿Es que a nadie se le ha ocurrido que existen un número limitado de nombres de pila femeninos de uso corriente?

Con un poco de investigación, os hacéis una lista de 26.
Los escribís uno a uno a mano y sin faltas de ortografía (Esto va a ser que no pero en fin...) en las caras de cartas de cara blanca.
Sacáis a alguien. Que llame a una amiga por teléfono mientras sostiene la baraja en la mano (o dentro del sujetador si lleva escote, eso da visos de que no va a poder ser manipulada).
Le dices que le diga a su amiga que le mande un SMS al móvil con un nombre femenino CASTELLANO.
Cuando llega el SMS, se pide la baraja y la única carta que está "del revés" es la que tiene escrito el nombre en cuestión.

¡Es lo mismo que hacéis todos!
La única diferencia ha consistido en pensar cinco minutos antes de escribir. Hasta hace un momento yo no conocía esta presentación. A menos que alguien me pueda demostrar que se le ocurrió antes, reclamo la autoría (  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

----------


## esteban

soy maitre en un restaurante, al final de las cenas hago juegos por las mesas, y el preferido de mis clientes es la baraja invisible, no es mi preferido, pero te aseguro que es el que mas sorprende, suelen volver con nuevos clientes y me lo piden :D

----------


## gilbert-magic

Yo prefiero la invisible aunque me dicen que segun es mas sorprendente la brainwave, yo tengo un juego de los 4 reyes en donde se adivina el palo escojido y obvio es de otro color y como es en jumbo me parece mejor ( es como brainwave)

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------

